# Critique me!(MIEventer for the jumping part)



## Spastic_Dove

I'm just going to point out what I saw from a general riding standpoint since there's better people to judge the actual jumping. 
What is with your hands coming back to your knees? Overall your hands/arms look quite unstable overall. Rowdy (Is that still his name?) seems like he is still rushing around like a chicken with his head cut off so I'd like to work on softening him up and getting him more responsive and less bracy which will be easier if you learn to be more stable in your upper body. 

I won't critique your legs since you mentioned that, but I was wondering why jump with a hurt knee (Fellow knee pain sufferer here)...seems like it would be counter-productive. 

Is that the eggbutt you're jumping in? I tried to pause to see, but it got blurry.


----------



## morganshow11

yeah i know about the chicken part lol(im working on that)

When i jump it dosnt hurt my knee for some reason, riding doesnt even hurt it


----------



## Spastic_Dove

Weird. My knee will buckle if I two point for too long and it is acting up. 

I'm not a jumper, but one of the ways that may help him is to change things up a bit. Your indoor looks quite small, but if he is just running (trotting) in circles anticipating that jump, a green horse like him is going to want to rush. Could you throw in some figure eights and circles and really ask him to bend and THINK rather than just run in a circle?


----------



## morganshow11

Yeah i ALWAYS do figure 8's and serpentines, that calms him down alot. I can just let the reins go when he is walking and he will put is head down like a western pleasuer horse and walk, until i kick him, and he used to never be like that when i got him. SO i think im doing a good job. And yes the arena is TINY!! but its better than just having an outdoor cuz i wouldnt bealbe to practice barrels, or jumps lol. We have a feild to jump in but rowdy hates the field lol


----------



## Spastic_Dove

I mean when you are jumping. Sorry if I didn't make any sense. I'm burnt out today.


----------



## morganshow11

What do you mean? lol(sorry)


----------



## Spastic_Dove

You know how in the video, you jumped, then made a large circle to jump again? 
In my experience, they get caught up in knowing they are going to jump and start rushing and ignoring what are telling them. 

When you are jumping, ride the arena like you aren't jumping. Like people say, it's dressage with speed bumps. So if you are jumping, continue to make figure eights and circles and change things up like you would normally, now you just have to go over a jump too. This will make sure your horse has a job and needs to listen for the rest of your ride and isn't just worrying about jumping. 

The book 101 jumping exercises has some really good ones, so does the 101 arena exercises and you could just throw in jumps... 


Does that make sense or am I babbling? I'm looking online to see if I can find a diagram from the books I mentioned and if I can, I'll post an example.


----------



## masatisan

You are going into your two-point too early and coming out of it too early, you are sitting defore he is over the jump.


----------



## mom2pride

Definitely Rowdy needs work on softening and obeying your leg and the bit; you won't achieve that doing jump work, that will have to be done seperately, and alot of it can be done on the ground, even; think lateral bending\flexing. Soften his head and neck from side to side, and you will eventually be able to start softening him from back to front as well. He also needs to learn how to disengage his hindquarters, again, something you can teach him from the ground, and transfer to rein\leg; because being able to disengage his hind end is only the very beginning to actually getting a horse to collect himself. If you don't have that 'button' in place, you may not ever be able to soften the horse enough from behind, to get him to lift in the front. Right now, all he is doing is dragging himself around, basically one leg after another...hollowed out, no collection. That may also be why you have such a hard time sitting, or posting him properly; it may have nothing to do with your bum leg. 

Anyway, that said, the video was kind of all over the place, and a jump critique is actually rather difficult; the one jump I did see adequately, you seemed way ahead of him...


----------



## morganshow11

It makes sence SD!
Masatian-i know that was a horrible on i was showing off....NOT!!


----------



## Joshie

Better quality video would be helpful. I'm not a fan of your posture. If you jump in a small arena can you eliminate some of those jumps?


----------



## jody111

Your pony looks like hes quite fiery - and the others have some good things to help slow him down...

one other thing I would suggest is waiting for the jump to come to you - your leaning forwarded way before the jump - sit tall coming into the jump to support your horse rather that leaning into it...


----------



## ridingismylife2

You go into the jumping position way too early and idk if it's just me but you look very stiff (upper body).Relax and before you jump you should get rowdy to relax.


----------



## eventnwithwinston

Heres what I noticed...
On the flat your line from your hands to your bit was broken downward. Try and make that line straight. Don't pull your hands downward if you want him to soften his head. Try doing serpentines (sp?) and 20 meter circles. Squeeze your fingers and release. Sit up and sit DEEP and eventually he will learn to relax his body, slow down, and go into more of a frame. 

Jumping wise... you need to wait for your fence. Make sure your horse is slow and relaxed coming to the fence BEFORE you turn. You don't want to be messing with him a few strides before the jump. Thats his job. Squeeze and release before the turn and sit up. Sit deep in the saddle and wait for the jump. You will notice that he picks himself up more and may not rush as much. Count your strides before the jump so you don't go into position to early. Also make sure you are pushing your heels down over the fence so your leg doesnt go back. 

SHORTEN your reins and sit back. Sitting forward on a horse that needs more tempo and flat training makes them think that you want to go faster. Sitting back tells them to whoa and puts you in more control. Also, I dont want to see you running in to the wall to stop your horse. If you shorten your reins and practice sitting deep, flat exercises and lots of TRANSITIONS then you can stop your horse effectively. If you feel like you cant stop DONT run into a wall make CIRCLES 

You and Rowdy are a very cute pair. You seem to have a lot of fun riding him and thats VERY important 
Keep it up!

E


----------



## morganshow11

Thank you guys! I dont know what was going through my head when i was jumping. I think me and my friend were just goofing off. lol.

eventnwithwinston-If i am walking and he starts to trot without me asking him a take him to the wall for 30seconds. It has helped him alot!


----------



## HorsesAreForever

I would really say work on the flat with him.. because the jumps ARENT helping his rushyness! 

Do ALOT of trot work with out jumps keep him in the trot for a good 10 mins eventually he will realize he should start slow because he will have to keep trotting even if hes tired.


----------



## morganshow11

K thanks!! Any more critiques????


----------



## binkyhoo

Same as the others. seems like a crampt picture in a small arena. Yet to be on the good side, You did not to appear to be struggeling.You did move your horse about the small space.


----------



## RedRoan

Is Rowdy gaited?


----------



## morganshow11

Yes^^^


----------



## RedRoan

Gaited horses and barrel racing are hard to mix. Gotta work a lot on leg cues.


----------



## morganshow11

He is only gaited at the walk. HIs trot and canter are normal


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

He can't be gaited at the walk. A walk IS a gait. SO he has WTC plus a gait


----------



## Jillyann

^ That is true..


----------



## morganshow11

Well i dont really know. People think he is gaited and tells me he is. But i dont know for sure. I guess he is not cuz his trot and canter are normal


----------



## SFMoneyMarket

Rowdy is definatley gaited. His trot is not a normal trot, and neither is his canter. You can't have a gaited horse that is only gaited at the walk.

I honestly think you need to stop with the jumps for a while. It may seem like no fun to you, but it's the only thing that is going to fix all of his problems and guarantee that you and Rowdy are safe when you do start jumping again.

You need to pretty much start him all over, and work on getting him relaxed and supple, and listening to your cues, not running around wherever he pleases. I would put a regular D-Ring snaffle in so he can relax, as your hands are pretty all over the place and a hard bit is only damaging his mouth and his mind. Work on transitions, NO yanking or pulling. Do a lot of circles and diagonals. When, and only when, he has calmed down and is listening to you, and your hands soften up, you should start jumping again. I highly advise getting a real trainer.

I easily see someone getting hurt in this situation, and I think it's time for you to be mature and realize that riding a horse isn't always about doing what you want, but what is safe for you, the horse, and others.

Please realize that I am in no way trying to be mean, but tell you from my own experience, what is best for you and your horse to make riding a safer, and more fun activity for the both of you.


----------



## Spyder

morganshow11 said:


> Well i dont really know. People think he is gaited and tells me he is. But i dont know for sure. I guess he is not cuz his trot and canter are normal


The only reason they think he is gaited is because you have destroyed his natural rhythm and balance with inconsistent contact, jerking in the mouth and lack of any suppling exercises. He has shortened his stride (somewhat unevenly) and he tilts and almost falls over on the inside shoulder when you turn....then you expect him to jump balanced and not rush.:roll:

You put him in such an unbalanced position that he is doing everything he can to stay upright


----------



## Joshie

I'm sorry but I'm not seeing a gaited horse. I'm seeing a poorly controlled horse. He's walking funny because he has no idea what he's supposed to do.


----------



## SFMoneyMarket

Now that I look at it, the two above are right, I don't even see a gaited horse, I just see a horse that has no idea where to place his feet because the signals he is getting are so mixed up.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Hmm I watched it on youtube and it said "me jumping my horse a long time ago". But you posted this resently?


----------



## Zix

I haven't posted on here for a while - hols and long work days! - but really can't not say anything here.

I'm not sure if you don't adopt people's advice because theres too much, too quickly.... but I really think it's in your interest to try to take in some of it! After all as everyone says - we want you to be safe!

HORSE LEANING INTO THE TURNS
(example about 5 secs into the video)
This is potentially very dangerous. The horse should be vertical and flexed around your inside leg, with your outside led controlling his hind quarters around the bend. Leaning like this, increasing the risk of him tripping over or slipping. Additionally, you need to sink more weight into your outside stirrup - you're centre of gravity exaggerates this lean. You hands should hardly do ANYTHING!

INTERMITTANT/INCONSISTANT REIN CONTACT
Your hands are planted low at the pommel of the saddle. This is normally a sign of a rider who feels unbalanced. Added to this, they don't move - the result is that Rowdy has no rein contact, yet any (natural) flexion of his neck results in a dig in the mouth. You can see this around 26 secs in.
You should be able to feel the natural movements in the neck across all gaits - after all, this is how the horse balances! (It's like us running and not swinging our arms!)

JUMPING THE STRAIGHT
You adopted your forward position about 6m out from the jump - if Rowdy ducked out, you'd be making the jump alone. This leaning forward is also the universal signal of 'GO GO GO'! Which seems a little contradictory to me (so certainly your horse), if you're actually trying to prevent him from rushing??

Personally, neither of you are ready to jump - and I am sorry to have to tell you this. It terrifies me that you say you've jumped over 4 foot....

Your horse really needs to relax and, to do this, you need to relax as well. Your hand position, upper body tilting forward and legs braced forward smacks of someone who doesn't trust their horse, or is even scared of it. Any tenseness in you will pass to your horse.

I think it's at 22 secs in, you slow to a walk; Rowdy's head drops and you sit still. This is the most relaxed he looks - good job! However, you then psyche him up again... and to control him eventually you stick him at a wall!! From my experience this just causes nervous horses to back up and rear, as they feel trapped.

If this offends you, then I AM sorry, but if Rowdy was a my stables, I would be speaking to your mum about finding you something else to ride, so that your confidence isn't knocked further.

!!Also - could you make sure the arena is tidy before you jump - there looks like a tarpaulin on the floor in one shot - or have I mistook that???!!


----------



## Sunny06

Spyder said:


> The only reason they think he is gaited is because you have destroyed his natural rhythm and balance with inconsistent contact, jerking in the mouth and lack of any suppling exercises. He has shortened his stride (somewhat unevenly) and he tilts and almost falls over on the inside shoulder when you turn....then you expect him to jump balanced and not rush.:roll:
> 
> You put him in such an unbalanced position that he is doing everything he can to stay upright


^ Well, I would agree, but when the horse was walking, he did throw in a nice flat walk.. He's gaited but needs some polish. You need to work with him on his gait or else you will 'lose' it. Meaning it will get so rusty he will eventually quite doing it and it will be extra hard to get him to do it.

You are in his mouth, jerking on his mouth, tense, the whole shabang. Relax and let HIM do the work. Don't do it 'for' him. Keep your hands still, please. Thank goodness he's in a snaffle.


----------



## morganshow11

Thanks! When he is walking he is usually always calm, its just when i get into the trot and canter. He used to never walk, he would always through i fit if he did not get to trot of canter, but now he will walk, so i think i did some good. Somtimes if he is being a good boy, i will drop the reins and make him trot and he stays in a nice slow trot


----------



## SFMoneyMarket

You shouldn't just be doing that "when he's good", that's how you should be riding him all of the time. So that he's relaxed and willing, not ready to shoot up the wall. There's no reason to get your horse so fired up and anxious, I just don't understand it. The way you jerk on him and ride him into the wall seems like your purposely getting him psyched up.


----------



## morganshow11

Well i dont try to get him 'psyched up'.


----------



## Joshie

morganshow11 said:


> Well i dont try to get him 'psyched up'.


We know you don't try to do this. Your inexperience, stubbornness, and lack of supervision makes you do this. Have you asked your mom for help finding an instructor?


----------



## SFMoneyMarket

Let me rephrase that as it sounded a bit rude.

I wasn't trying to say that you DO purposely try to get him psyched up. However, doing those things that I mentioned DOES get him psyched up, whether it's on purpose or not.

You should try riding him and letting him relax more, not just when he's being good. Don't jerk him around or anything. He will relax a ton.


----------



## TroubledTB

What the HELL did you run over on your way to the first jump? It looks like mesh, but whatever it was why are you running over it and not moving it? Were you just being lazy? Did you not notice? If you didn't notice then you aren't being very observant, something that you probably are doing to with your surroundings and your horse. Yes your hands need work, no I wouldn't be letting you jump, maybe poles on the ground. But I want to know why you never circle before the jump and gather your pace? I would circle in front of the jump over and over until you have established a pace and to show your horse maybe you will jump, maybe you won't, but as soon as you are going correctly you will think about. The whole scene is very choppy, and I mean you, not the camera. Your walking, trotting, ohh all of a sudden a jump, you just kind of line him up and take off. If I were you I would practice circling over a pole until he was bored to tears, then do the same with a cross rail. If you keep breaking gait he's not going to ever travel consistently. You have a really tiny ring and I would focus on doing just one jump in a circle, think you can manage that? Also watch a hunter course, notice how they start and end with a circle? No one just goes in without establishing their pace for the jumps, if you want to jump slower, they jump the slowest probably.


----------



## Sunny06

Morgan, I'd wait till your ankle is fully healed before you jump


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

I really have to ask - why do I constantly see pics and vids of riders riding worse then morgan, and yet it's "rude" to belittle THEM? Why is it constantly acceptable to put this member down?

I understand it's frustrating when they don't listen to you, but maybe just stop posting on the topic? I'm all for harsh criticism, but it seems like a really idiotic double standard when nobody is allowed to spew anything but rainbows and butterflies to other members, and yet it's common practice to attack this member.

I'm not disagreeing with the comments, heck, I'm about as harsh as they come, I just dislike this constant double standard I'm seeing where it's ok to come down on some and not ok for others.


----------



## Sunny06

^^^ I was thinking the same thing, Mac 

Just to clarify, I don't think I was rude, however, when I advised the OP to wait until she was fully healed.


----------



## Spyder

MacabreMikolaj said:


> I really have to ask - why do I constantly see pics and vids of riders riding worse then morgan, and yet it's "rude" to belittle THEM? Why is it constantly acceptable to put this member down?
> 
> I understand it's frustrating when they don't listen to you, but maybe just stop posting on the topic? I'm all for harsh criticism, but it seems like a really idiotic double standard when nobody is allowed to spew anything but rainbows and butterflies to other members, and yet it's common practice to attack this member.
> 
> I'm not disagreeing with the comments, heck, I'm about as harsh as they come, I just dislike this constant double standard I'm seeing where it's ok to come down on some and not ok for others.


Raimbows and butterflies are left for the HT forum....not here.

Believe me others have been told what is wrong and most of the time in fair detail. Almost all will at least make some effort to understand even if they don't agree.

In Morgan's case not only did we in the beginning very nicely explain what she is doing that needs improvement but also how to do it. A lot of people put in a lot of time but were treated to complete distain. After many many suggestions we were treated with considerable disrespect, then promises followed by lies, more promises then more lies.

And then she posts a video asking us to see how well she is doing !!!!!!!!! 

Nothing has changed...not one bit !


----------



## Sunny06

Wow, I must have not seen those 'lies' then.


----------



## Sunny06

Spyder said:


> Raimbows and butterflies are left for the HT forum....not here.


HT forum?


----------



## Spyder

sunny06 said:


> HT forum?


 
Horsetopia.


----------



## ridingismylife2

Spyder said:


> Raimbows and butterflies are left for the HT forum....not here.
> 
> Believe me others have been told what is wrong and most of the time in fair detail. Almost all will at least make some effort to understand even if they don't agree.
> 
> In Morgan's case not only did we in the beginning very nicely explain what she is doing that needs improvement but also how to do it. A lot of people put in a lot of time but were treated to complete distain. After many many suggestions we were treated with considerable disrespect, then promises followed by lies, more promises then more lies.
> 
> And then she posts a video asking us to see how well she is doing !!!!!!!!!
> 
> Nothing has changed...not one bit !


exactly! 
She has been given VERY good advice but whenever she shows us new videos or pictures, she shows us that she hasn't listened to us and keeps giving us lies.
We're just all very concerned for her horse and herself!


----------



## Sunny06

^^ Have seen quite a bit of vids though.. ALL end up in fights. Let's not let this one turn into one. ):/


----------



## handytsabre

Horse~ He seems to be rushing alot at the jumps...especially since its only a crossrail...i think that part of the the reason is that you are just turning and jumping...you need to give him some time to actually c what he is going over...i cant tell but he kind of looks like he is also pulling you a little.....

You~ I couldnt even see your postion over the jumps because of the view of the camera...but u need to just sit back, relax and work as a team with your horse...lessons always help...

Good Luck!!


----------



## LeahKathleen

The first, second, third, fourth, and likely fifth attempts to explain and help were kind, understanding, and just overflowing with rainbows and butterflies.

It was only after she promised change and gave us updates of Rowdy's improvements, then showed us conflicting videos and photos, that we changed our demeanor. 

When she posts pictures in the "Pictures" forum, we avoid critique because that's not what that forum is for. This forum is for critique.


----------



## morganshow11

TroubledTB said:


> *What the HELL did you run over on your way to the first jump? It looks like mesh, but whatever it was why are you running over it and not moving it? Were you just being lazy?*


 Nooooooo not wire no way!!!!!!!!! it was plastic stuff, i put it there to show my used to be trainer how he was not spooky.


----------



## morganshow11

I have trid all of the advice that yall have given. FYI(not being smarty pants), i went out today and rode him in an egg-but snaffle with training forks. And OH BOY did he do great. walk and trot on loose reins. I walked mostly and did a little troting. And no i do not lie, believe it or not, but i dont lie.


----------



## LeahKathleen

Stick with that eggbutt snaffle. The biggest things I have issues with in this video are your bit - direct reining in a shanked bit is NO-NO! - and your yanking on him like that.

You just really need to go back to square one with a snaffle.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

Morganshow11, we wish we could beleive you. But you have lied many times. You said all his problems were fixed, you are working with a trainer, he's half freisan (but still did saddle seat in shows?). You said you no longer jump him with a curb etc.

All these things have turned out to lies


----------



## Spyder

1dog3cats17rodents said:


> Morganshow11, we wish we could beleive you. But you have lied many times. You said all his problems were fixed, you are working with a trainer, he's half freisan (but still did saddle seat in shows?). You said you no longer jump him with a curb etc.
> 
> All these things have turned out to lies


So very true so Morgan show us a video doing all these wonderful things in a snaffle and we may re think our conclusions.


----------



## morganshow11

1dog3cats17rodents said:


> Morganshow11, we wish we could beleive you. But you have lied many times. You said all his problems were fixed, you are working with a trainer, he's half freisan (but still did saddle seat in shows?). You said you no longer jump him with a curb etc.
> 
> All these things have turned out to lies


He IS half friesian so i was told. And he was at the trainers but they sent them back b/c te=hey said he 'could not be fixed'


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

Not that I believe that, but if that's true, why did you lie and say they fixed him?


----------



## Sunny06

Hey guys. Quite the challenges, alright? Morgan's actually being quite mature at the moment keeping herself at bay. Let's drop this challenging, shall we?

She's a younger kid. Can't expect everything to be perfect. Lies, maybe, but let's just forget it. NMP.


----------



## themacpack

Youth is not an excuse, but perhaps an explanation - because I have noticed a pattern in not only this post but others, in which you ask for feedback but are only open to hearing the positive. The changing of the story, etc is very much what I tend to get from my daughter (also 13) when she is trying to figure out what answer is most likely to "please" (aka end the conversation) at that moment but then the answer changes/evolves as questions are asked, time passes, etc. 
It really boils down to you ARE young and inexperienced. You and, most especially, your horse would greatly benefit from some long-term solid teaching. Right now, neither of you is being served AT ALL by what you are doing. I don't think you want to hurt him or that you want anything but the best for him - but I also don't think you are equipped to make that happen on your own. If what you are doing is at the direction of an instructor, coach, etc, FIND ANOTHER because no good professional would encourage you to ride as you are. As it is right now, the horse and rider I see are not a good match. Something has to give and Rowdy isn't the one with control over that.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

well said


----------



## morganshow11

i think i have done some good. He used to BOLT now he walk and trot on loose rein, his head used to be SUPER high now it is not super high.


----------



## lovemyponies

morganshow, I know you love your horses and try very hard... however I have seen posts and videos that make me think you really need help. I remember seeing a post where you were looking for another horse and said Rowdy was all trained. Then you post a vid of Rowdy racing around and you doing a rough job on his mouth with a not so nice bit...


I respect your love of horses but I am worried. When I was your age I had constant supervision of very smart horse trainers. I don't think you are getting that. Please be careful and think of your horse.

thanks for listening to my rant ?"


----------



## Joshie

morganshow11 said:


> I have trid all of the advice that yall have given. FYI(not being smarty pants), i went out today and rode him in an egg-but snaffle with training forks. And OH BOY did he do great. walk and trot on loose reins. I walked mostly and did a little troting. And no i do not lie, believe it or not, but i dont lie.


Morgan, you have. You said that you had hired a trainer. Then you said you were going to hire a trainer. You said that you would not use a harsh bit. Then you posted a picture of yourself using a harsh bit. 

You said you wouldn't do barrels or jump until he'd had more training. Then you said you hadn't hired a trainer yet. So......your story changes quite often. 

Why would you need training forks if Rowdy was fully trained?


----------



## TroubledTB

morganshow11 said:


> Nooooooo not wire no way!!!!!!!!! it was plastic stuff, i put it there to show my used to be trainer how he was not spooky.


Ok, I'm not going to be mean, but that seems like a really silly thing to put in front of a jump. I have never, and I repeat, never have run over anything on my way to a jump other than a pole on the ground. The plastic mesh still has holes and what if a shoe got caught in it? You know he hooked it, then stepped on it and freaked out. I know that the plastic will break, but he probably can't even see it, it blends in, so it doesn't even really prove he's not spooky. A tarp would technically be safer and prove your point better, he could actually see it and then not spook. Why are you trying to prove he isn't spooky while you are schooling him over jumps? Spooking at the jumps and spooking at the suroundings are two completely different situations and don't neccesarily coincide. So if your trying to work on spooking on his suroundings please don't add jumps. If your trying to prove he isn't spooky, please don't add jumps. I was not trying to be viscious to you btw, I was just really concerned. Also if your in that tiny indoor, please don't add jumps, it's really to small to effectively train your horse in. The only time I have seen people jump in an arena that small, is at a show, in the tiny warmup ring, just schooling over a fence or two, becaue they are prepared for the class, but want to let their horse know he is about to go in and jump.


----------



## morganshow11

He doesnt have shoes. and the holes are way to small for his hooves to get stuck in.


----------



## TroubledTB

k, you got me there


----------



## themacpack

All I can do at this point is shake my head and hope that for you, wisdom comes with age - and for Rowdy's sake that it comes sooner rather than later.


----------



## lovemyponies

I don't think we are extra harsh on Morgan at all. I see a fourm of caring folks who want to help her and her horse and I don't see anyone being extra soft on anyone wanting a critique. Once in a while I do see some rudish posts when someone asks for guidance on something and some posters get a sort of superior attitude and makes rude comments about how uninformed the OP is etc. (not on the critique threads)

However when it comes to "critiques" I think most on this board are caring and trying to be helpful. It gets frustrating when a poster asks for advice, claims to get help then turns out they didn't. 

Morgan says she is taking our advice and hopefully she is and she will make some more progress with Rowdy and keep working with the snaffle.


----------



## morganshow11

I am saying good bye to the TT in the trash!!


----------



## lovemyponies

is the TT the old bit you were using? sorry I am slow LOL


----------



## Sunny06

morganshow11 said:


> I am saying good bye to the TT in the trash!!


Good girl


----------



## binkyhoo

I am new here, I am wondering myself why there are so many resposnses here? I just want to say Hi.


----------



## Solon

Because it takes that many to get Morgan to listen to anyone.


----------



## morganshow11

I litened to all of you begining with the first post, so dont give me that ^^


----------



## ivorygold1195

uh.... so if your horse is gaited that why in the hell is he troting???


----------



## ivorygold1195

If he isnt gaited than he acually looks very nice when he is troting! and you both could use some work but its not to bad!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

Guys, the member is banned


----------



## roro

ivorygold1195 said:


> If he isnt gaited than he acually looks very nice when he is troting!


Um, I disagree with that. Anyways, you people ganging up on a 13 year old girl should be ashamed of yourselves. Morgan, you need a trainer, not internet people yelling at you.


----------



## Spyder

roro said:


> Um, I disagree with that. Anyways, you people ganging up on a 13 year old girl should be ashamed of yourselves. Morgan, you need a trainer, not internet people yelling at you.


 
This ID was banned for multiple IDs and consistant lying so give it a rest. This thread should be locked for there is no further purpose to it.


----------



## iridehorses

The thread has more then run it's course.


----------

